# Because it's so damn HOT outside....



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*just because....*


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I don't think she's going to make me feel cooler . . . .


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

But your in Conn. How hot could it be... :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

waterburybob said:


> I don't think she's going to make me feel cooler . . . .


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> But your in Conn. How hot could it be... :mrgreen:


It was only 95 today with high humidity.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

wow. tuff crowd tonight... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I can't believe it was *114* in *South Dakota* over the weekend !


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, it seems a little "heated" tonight smt082 ). I got the AC running full blast, tryin' to cover the floor with ice, got the fridge doors open, hosing down the room with water, blacked out all the windows so the sun wouldn't get through....and on and on. Think I'll go sit in the car with the AC on for a while. Be right back............................ :smt076


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

waterburybob said:


> I can't believe it was *114* in *South Dakota* over the weekend !


yeah thats crazy !!!
I'm surprized to hear it was 95 up by you in Conn. Unreal....Because that's about what it was for me down here in Florida but at least we had overcasts with rain & breezes today. Wasn't too bad ... well not as bad as alot of other places I guess.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Any hurricanes out there?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Any hurricanes out there?


SSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

X NAY ON THE URRICANE HAES


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

10-4


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

rustycompass said:


>


My God.....what lovely bootie(s) she has.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hmm....makes you wonder....is that picture "Hot" or "Cool"?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Hmm....makes you wonder....is that picture "Hot" or "Cool"?


It's so cool it's HOT. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Smokin' Hot!!!


----------

